# τρώω από



## qnk

Veo escrito en mi libro de ejercicios esta frase:

_Φάγαμε από ένα γιαούρτι_

y la preposición *από *me despista, en español, o en inglés, no se usaría.
¿Es normal su uso en griego? ¿Es alternativo? ¿Hay alguna explicación que justifique ese uso de esa preposición?

Gracias, amigos.


----------



## elineo

_Φάγαμε από ένα γιαούρτι (ο καθένας) _Cada uno_ está omitido aquí. La palabra _από _no significa que todos hemos comido desde un plato. Parece así pero no es eso. Cada uno ha comido su propio yogur.
_


----------



## qnk

Si digo
_Χτες φάγαμε ένα γιαούρτι_
¿se entendería que 
"ayer nos comimos un yogur" y sólo un yogur para entre todos nosotros? De manera que si cada uno de nosotros nos hubiéramos comido un yogur habría que intercalar la preposición *από.* ¿Es así?


----------



## elineo

Si eso es lógico y correcto. Pero teniendo en cuenta que según los costumbres griegos, la gente aquí no comen el yogur en grupos desde un plato sino cada uno de su plato, el sentido de la frase es diferente. La frase _Χτες φάγαμε ένα γιαούρτι_ a menudo tiene el mismo sentido de la _Χτες φάγαμε *από* ένα γιαούρτι_. El uso de la segunda opción sería para explicar que han comido solo un yogur, nada más.Por otro lado, si quisieras decir lo que pides aquí, que todos hayan comido "en grupo" desde un plato lo dirías así: Χθές φάγαμε _όλοι μαζί_ (ενα) γιαούρτι.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Hola:
La preposición "από" seguida por un numeral puede significar repartición (acepción 7a en la entrada del Diccionario de Triantafillidis). 



> *από*
> 7α. διανομή (συνήθ. με αριθμητικά επίθετα ή αντωνυμίες που σημαίνουν ποσό): _Kαθένας έχει κι _~_ μία γνώμη. Πήραν _~_ δύο τετράδια. Σε κάθε βρύση κι _~_ ένα δέντρο. Όλοι έφαγαν, άλλος _~_ ένα, άλλος _~_ δύο. Δώσ΄ τους _~_ δέκα δραχμές. Tα πήραν _~_ μισά. Tρώγε (κι) _~_ κανένα μήλο. Πίνε το φάρμακο _~_ λίγο, _λίγο λίγο.


 
Como puedes ver, se puede utilizar en varios casos, no sólo cuando hablamos de comida.
Decir "Χτες φάγαμε ένα γιαούρτι" también es correcto, pero puede resultar ambiguo. Bueno, como una taza de yogur de 250 gr., que es el envase más común, es una cantidad muy pequeña para compartirse entre dos o más personas, a lo mejor nadie dudaría. Pero si cambiáramos el yogur por una ensalada, por ejemplo, sería lógico preguntar si se ha compartido entre todos o si cada uno ha comido una ensalada.


----------



## jazyk

Es una pena que ya no se use mucho sendos en español.


----------



## an-alfabeto

jazyk said:


> Es una pena que ya no se use mucho sendos en español.


 
Hola:
Pues, ahora que lo mencionas, creo que algunas veces que me he topado con la palabra "sendos", he optado por traducirla con la preposición "από", aunque, está claro, la estructura griega no pertenece a un registro culto.


----------



## qnk

jazyk said:


> Es una pena que ya no se use mucho sendos en español.



Sí, ciertamente, qué le vamos a hacer, el lenguaje evoluciona y conforme vamos incorporando nuevos vocablos y estructuras, a la vez  vamos perdiendo otros. Ocurre en todas las lenguas. 
"Sendos", magnífica palabra, pero que jamás oirás por la calle. Sólo la leerás en artículos de los pocos buenos periodistas que aún quedan (pocos), y en los buenos libros.
Me viene a la memoria que "cuyo" ha corrido la misma suerte.


----------



## qnk

Muchísimas gracias a Elineo y An-Alfabeto por sus interesantes aclaraciones. No sospechaba que *από *podría tener el carácter distributivo. No veo ese carácter en mi diccionario, pero debería haber consultado online el Triantafillidis. La aportación de Jazyk ha sido brillante.
Muchas gracias, amigos. 
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.


----------

